# deer meat has strong smell



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

First....this goes in the hunting section.

Now I would think that if you have already eatin some and you didn't get sick then all is well....and if you are gonna eat it in a stew....then it is good enough for steaks and cutlets. Putting the meat in a stew isn't gonna make it ok to eat if it is bad.


----------



## bowhuntTuT (Jun 25, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> First....this goes in the hunting section.
> 
> sorry i was in wrong section i do not think the meat is bad i was just wondering about the strong smell and taste ill take it to the right section thank for the return ans


----------



## Orion1 (Jan 7, 2005)

One way to use the meat if it has a strong gamey smell. 

I shot a buck a few years ago that smelled very badly, had nothing to do with the hit or the length of time for recovery of the deer. I butchered the deer in big sections of muscle and re-skinned the muscle groups to get off all the fat and tallow. I took it to a local butcher shop and had the whole deer made into venision sticks. It cost a little more but they were great and I used the whole deer.


----------



## hutchies (Jun 8, 2005)

Here is a way to take the game taste out of an old buck or deer period. 



Fill your sink about 1/2 full with cold water and pour in some Baking Soda(Arm&Hammer or whatever). Just mix it around with your hand til dissolves in the water. Add the meat and let sit for a hour or 2. Wash meat and cook.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

bowhuntTuT said:


> Brown Hornet said:
> 
> 
> > First....this goes in the hunting section.
> ...


----------



## Papick (Jul 13, 2004)

Here's the trick,
1 cup of Hydrogen peroxide
1 cup of distilled water
1 cup of baking soda
2 ounces of unscented soap
Mix all, let soak overnight and use it all over your body..........???
Wait this is scenkiller recipe!!!

Sorry wrong recipe, can't help.


Jokes aside, some deer I hunt from up north smell pine, they do eat pine leaves or needles and do have a strong smell, does not smell like rotten meat though.


----------



## Fred74 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Gamey meat*

My hunting partner liver shot a doe last year, and we found it the next morning.While we were gutting the deer, we noticed a strong smell, which in my opinion was an iron rich blood smell.

While the deer hung in his garage it still had the smell, he took it to the locker and had it processed, the meat tasted fine


----------



## bowhuntTuT (Jun 25, 2006)

we tried some of the cutlets tonight soaked them in milk and 1 egg for about 1 hour breaded them and fried them up some had a very strong taste while others did not.ill have to try soaking them in the baking soda.i hate to ruin the familys love of venison by serving it with a bad taste.


----------



## bowhuntTuT (Jun 25, 2006)

do anyone think that if a animal does not die right away the body releases somthing into the blood that would give it a strong smell and taste. just a thought


----------



## Straight Arrow (Feb 22, 2003)

I had two liver shot deer taste bad and both were recovered the next day.


----------



## Selil (Sep 5, 2005)

What I get out of this is never liver shoot a deer. That target spot keeps gettting smaller and smaller.


----------

